# Damascus steel dial project.



## PeterK.

Few months back I been contact with one member of this forum 
he made some damascus dials I add my thermal treatment and the 
Damascus steel dial watch was born, under the hood is the well know
Unitas/ETA 6498 all wrap in 42 mm case
first picture raw dials


----------



## PeterK.

some dials after the treatment


----------



## PeterK.

and finish product next one perhaps black onyx as 12 o'clock marker


----------



## ParsonsArcher

Looks Great! Would love to see some simple markings and applied markers to this!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Why not a mill out some pockets and fill those with Lume?.. a sandwich dial would also be possible, but you will need a longer hub on the seconds hand then...


----------



## nabiul

It's a neat idea, I've been thinking of doing heat treated plain steel to really get that blue violet color. A mokume gane dial would also be cool.


----------



## Somewhere else

Damascus steel has found its way into both jewelry and knives (of course) and really qualifies your watches for inclusion into art. Nice work, and I hope to see more of it.


----------



## PeterK.

thanks here is another one no special fx or picture editing was done to it just thermal treatment and clear coat


----------



## mtth

Here's mine. The dial was polished near mirror before etching and coloring.



















Index ring is created from an old hard drive part. This image shows the original part as well as the modified one.


----------



## PeterK.

looks good make sure you demagnetize the complete dial.


----------



## mtth

Thanks, good point. 

What did you use for coating? I tried glossy spray and the result was not so good. Had to remove the coating since it kind of made the colors disappear.


----------



## PeterK.

krylon brand its call
crystal clear and its in gloss finish.


----------



## CFI care

I am sure that the photos, whilst good, don't do the colours justice.
It looks exquisite, can't wait to see the finished project


----------



## PeterK.

Here is another one I made raw Damascus dial with some markers cut on laser.


----------



## mtth

Nice! Really like the index ring. You have any extra ones for sale ?


----------



## PeterK.

make design you like and I will cut one or few for ya .


----------



## mtth

..and finished:


----------



## PeterK.

looks sharp great damascus dial.
Im working on one with out any colors raw dial just clear coat for surface.


----------



## PeterK.

here is another one I made


----------



## PeterK.

new version with "index ring"


----------



## MechaMind

Dont take it for bad - I like your dials and the dial masks ( perhaps you could go for viking or celtic ornamets which probably would fit perfectly to the damacus steel!) but the engraved unitas doesn't fit . The dial has a kind of perfect simplicity in itself but the movement is too detailed - too high complexity in the engraved areas . - just my opinion..


----------



## PeterK.

@MechMind I agree but I screw up by drilling the seconds hole bit off so I did open the dial and got st36 skeleton just for fun.


----------



## azura123

looks amazing!


----------



## watch-ing

very nice about this. just mix it well into other design ideas!


----------



## PeterK.

here is my latest watch with Damascus dial


----------



## PeterK.

Acid etch dial


----------



## PeterK.

added index


----------



## kendalw3

Great work! I love the damascus look. What part of AZ are you in? I'd like to check these out in person as I'm sure the photos don't do them the justice they deserve! Keep up the good work!


----------



## PeterK.

Thank you kendelw3 and check you inbox Im in Tempe AZ.


----------



## elp

PeterK. said:


> and finish product next one perhaps black onyx as 12 o'clock marker
> View attachment 2392953


Love the sterile look with the damascus - well done!


----------



## timefan44

interesting for sure- i like dials with indices too so prefer those you have with markers


----------



## PeterK.

Thank you guys.
made dial from new billet and one watch from old billet


----------



## PeterK.

Deep blue damascus with Swiss lume


----------



## utzelu

How did you do the lume on the last one?


----------



## PeterK.

I made slots in the dials and fill up with lume 
here is another one I made with dots ,I did drill small holes and fill them with lume
same watch at two different angles to show the damascus dial and lume.
video on youtube


----------



## timefan44

looks good!


----------



## MechaMind

Hello Peter!

on that blue dial I would someway have expected sharp edges in silver or chrome index or chiffres which give a little bit of a "push" on that smooth and fabric ( satin) - like structures of the Damascus steel.
the lume fits better then I though it would, but the 3 dashes take the focus from that beautiful structures and totally binds the eye to them ... If you would have some broad chrome high glossy indexes totally covering the lume 
or 3 pieces of polished silver steel you just may place them on the lume to see how it would look like . Just for a trial without changing the dial - ( I just would be curious how it would look like)

BTW.: is the subdial a bit out of center or is it just an optical illusion...


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks all.
I agree with you MechaMind and I will try some silver/chrome indexes soon
the lume looks big on picture in life it is not as bad but chrome will looks better or white lume
the sub dial is on center picture taken from one side so its illusion.


----------



## MechaMind

IF you could route the indexes in the same shape as the lume is but from about 0.5mm metal .. perhaps you could pot round dots metal dots in between for the hours - or I'm not sure about the effect what about pearlmutter - the wavy look might perfectly fit to the Damast ( about the changing colors I'm unsure )









Actually about my thoughts - very rough and imperfect since the light is reflecting someway wrong on the indexes but it shows what I mean... and my indexes are definitely out of center ( but this took me just 5 minutes so it is ok I think!) - ( the Hands are ´still the same but I removed the lume -)

Hope not to hurt your IP - otherwise I will remove the pic.... - please give me a hint


----------



## PeterK.

no worries all is good.


----------



## Diabolic Coffee

Just my two cents: this forum and the changes have improved my opinion of the viability of these beyond just a novelty. They are beginning to look like a great piece. Keep it up.


----------



## PeterK.

made one with silver/chrome chapter ring,ring is for different case size on order.
my pictures/camera






sucks I can't capture the colors of the dial and ring


----------



## MechaMind

This one is really nice!


----------



## PeterK.

Thank you.


----------



## diablogt

If you can make the dial polished, it would look dope.


----------



## PeterK.

Brass and Damascus any thoughts?


----------



## MechaMind

Hmm - That " moodphase" is not mine - althoug I know the ammo very well..! the blue is beautyful as always!


----------



## PeterK.

I know but I could not resist the temptation another deep blue


----------



## evansimp

Beautiful stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Not damascus,"Rusty" age by acid to have a rustic look with spot drill markers


----------



## kendalw3

PeterK. said:


> View attachment 7838642
> Brass and Damascus any thoughts?


my favorite so far! Just needs to be .45ACP instead!!!


----------



## PeterK.

Thanks kendalw3 45ACP no problem .
how do I get to the 2016 forum project watch I like what I see


----------



## PeterK.

Last one from old bar, chrome tone hands and markers.


----------



## PeterK.

Stainless raindrop damascus steel.


----------



## mkws

Really like the looks of that dial, although the seconds hand floating in the middle of nowhere is slightly odd. If I may suggest something: perhaps add more applied markers (keep them simple), and an applied ring with sub-seconds scale to act as a subdial? Making a recessed subdial might also be a good idea.


----------



## carpeeyon

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

but yes, you need to add some marks


----------



## PeterK.

Another stainless Damascus raw this time just acid bath.
44 mm case and eta 6498 for movement.


----------



## freshprince357

I love the steel casing and the simplicity and elegance of the background in the dials. I would comment though that I don't see a brand bridge that ties all of these together yet. Maybe you have a logo or a small nod to your brand in the design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

Freshprince the brand is on click wheel


----------



## Cosmograph

PeterK. said:


> View attachment 7838642
> Brass and Damascus any thoughts?


Wow, beautiful. Do you sell them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo

PeterK. said:


> View attachment 9105458
> Stainless raindrop damascus steel.


That looks a lot like Chad Nichols damascus. I have a pocket knife made with his Iguana patterned damascus steel.


----------



## PeterK.

That is stainless damascus, some patterns looks a like but its not his damascus for sure.


----------



## PeterK.

Got my hands on titanium sheet,hand made titanium dial with perlage and thermal treatment
its a chameleon dial change colors with different lights condition.


----------



## PeterK.

Côtes de Genève on titanium dial hand made.


----------



## PeterK.

Hand made sun burst dial on brass.


----------



## Jillyfish

PeterK. said:


> Few months back I been contact with one member of this forum
> he made some damascus dials ...
> View attachment 2392873


Hi, it's been years since this message but I'm looking for some "sterile" damascus dial like this. 
Any chance to know who to contact for this ?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## PeterK.

Last one I have made.









Sent from my Nokia 3210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce Koontz

Very creative


----------



## dgscott70

So many creative ideas when it comes to.heat treatment and raw metals. I'd use any of this in my projects. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

something bit different watch strap


----------



## dgscott70

PeterK. said:


> something bit different watch strap
> View attachment 15862613


That's unreal! Love it. Love the colors and textures.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK.

new dials


----------



## PeterK.

watch case


----------



## PeterK.

"Timascus" and meteorite dial


----------



## westalicious

PeterK. said:


> "Timascus" and meteorite dial


You selling it?


----------



## gosiakaszub1965

solid timascus aka titanium damascus


----------

